# Bomber...



## Lawrence Theart

Hey guys, 

Got my Cherry Bomber mechanical mod last week! man does she HIT HARD!!!!!! just the damn firing button that's full of crap and not firing with every press. but this i'll fix myself. 

The Bullet RDA is doing great! Great flavor with epic clouds! going to try the Mutation x5 this week which has a waaaay deeper bowl

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Hey there love this mod, apart from the issues you've mentioned as well as the mentions online of a fire risk.
Have you sorted out the button yet?


----------



## Lawrence Theart

this mod is a total fail!!!!! i got an Apollo mod! best single mech mod on the market in my opinion! 

decided NOT to sell the Cherry bomber (mainly coz it's a piece of crap and i wouldn't want someone to deal with that lol)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Thanks for that, just made up my mind ! Pity its a good looking mod !


----------



## Lawrence Theart

yeah looks wise it's ON POINT but i'm afraid that's where it stops! 

one of the best dual mech mods out now i must say is the TUGBOAT mod! RDA included for like R950! really hits HARD!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

If its only the switch thats making kak, it can be sorted with a mosfet mod. The switch is probably under rated for the current its carrying and sparking will oxidise the contacts making them unreliable.
A mosfet mod is a cheap IRF1404 mosfet available from places like Mantech and Communica for under R20. Id play it safe once its opened and upgrade any thin dodgy wires to something more capable. That IRF1404 can handle 202A continuous current and can be switched on via a 1k ohm resistor using a tiny 1A switch, ie that existing switch should do the trick easily .
If theres other flaws bothering you then let sleeping dogs lie, I guess.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

blujeenz said:


> If its only the switch thats making kak, it can be sorted with a mosfet mod. The switch is probably under rated for the current its carrying and sparking will oxidise the contacts making them unreliable.
> A mosfet mod is a cheap IRF1404 mosfet available from places like Mantech and Communica for under R20. Id play it safe once its opened and upgrade any thin dodgy wires to something more capable. That IRF1404 can handle 202A continuous current and can be switched on via a 1k ohm resistor using a tiny 1A switch, ie that existing switch should do the trick easily .
> If theres other flaws bothering you then let sleeping dogs lie, I guess.


It's a mechanical mod and doesn't use wires at all  unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

